# Tri's



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Been doing a bit of reading on tri's is it right that when one is produced it is sort of a bit of a fluke thing or can you get a line of tri's going? .... just wondered.

Thankyou.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

'Fake' tris have been made from broken sables I believe but there is a proper gene for it that we don't have in the UK (only in the US). Did that help? lol


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Info on tricolours: http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/varietiesdetail/tricolor.cfm


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

yes thanks .......... they are nice though .... it said something about breeders could not find a way to seperate the gene that they thought caused it though... or am i getting my wires crossed?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That link should explain it better than I probably can! They know what it is in the US, which is their tricolour, which may be different to what we used to have in the UK (and seemingly don't any more).


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks mousebreeder I read so much latley and can only take so much in ...... heh heh .... my brain hurts....... :lol: .... but on mice im hooked...hubby thinks I must be crazy


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

My OH *knows* I'm crazy but he's stuck with me now :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

they love us really.......... :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

so we can get cdulite here and spotting so is it the so called splashed gene that is not in uk? :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, that's correct.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hey my logic is working


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks have we ever had this "splashed" gene over here?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Can't say for certain as obviously genetics is a modern science, but no, not as far as is known. Our tricolours that have been described in literature were described as red with black or blue and white I believe, which is not possible with the splashed gene as the c-dilute bleaches out the yellow pigment.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks thats interesting.... sorry to ask so many questions.


----------

